# Best place to get bacteriostatic water?



## Jonjon (Aug 13, 2022)

Pharmacy in my area won’t sell it. Just looking for a trustworthy site to get it from.


----------



## TomJ (Aug 13, 2022)

I got mine from amino asylum 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 13, 2022)

Just throwing it out there, but I bought a case of 50m vials of sterile water for injection from Mountainside and bought a vial of BA long ago I still use to make my own Bac water.  Never run out again.

Edit:  Yea, screw Mountainside.  They don't even sell the 50ml vials anymore and instead sell 5ml vials, which they are sold out... for almost the same price I paid for 50ml vials.


----------



## TiredandHot (Aug 13, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> Pharmacy in my area won’t sell it. Just looking for a trustworthy site to get it from.


Just grabbed two from Atlantic medical supply, $15 each shipped. There's a few on Amazon selling too.


----------



## Steamboat (Aug 13, 2022)

Check out freemassgain.com. Cheap bac water


----------



## Blusoul24 (Aug 14, 2022)

Bacteriostaticwater.com

It's also a good place to get syringes etc.


----------

